# what colour is my girly, sorry newbie question



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

right i posted these pics earlier whn i introduced my mice but i wanted to ask what colour you thought she is. he colour is like and off white, a beige ish colour she is dark eyed too and solid in colour. these are three pics taken today one in outside light, 2nd in shed light and last with her pew friend . she came to me with 6 others 5 dew and the pew that are from same litter of diferent litter but same dad. in her litter was dews the pew is from the same dad but different mum and is a wk older. don't no if that bit of family info helps at all. anyways heres the picks and help would be great i'm so confused to her colour :? 
























thanks for looking and any opinions will be apreciated


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

to me she looks like a pale champagne, but im not 100% x (based on 2nd pic)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She can't be a cham, they have pink eyes  She looks like a stone to me, especially if she is from a litter of creams and also related to a PEW.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

eye colour is wrong for champagne,stone is more likely.Mousebreeder has stones and could comment on whether that is what said mouse is.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and she has :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Beat ya! :lol:


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

thank you i knew she couldn't be champ or lilac or dove or pale shades of them because of her black eyes.
but i have never heard of stone i'll see if i can find more out about the colour unless anyone else knows.
big thank you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends what you want to know. Oh, and lilac does have black eyes in the UK


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mouse breeder can help you out on that front. lilacs do also have black eyes.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

grrr youre just a faster typer...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: Twice in one night Sarah, you'll have to be quicker off the mark!


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

sorry again relating them to guinea's the lilacs only have pink eyes. 
just wanted to know what the intensity of the colour should be really sort of standard for the colour/type. i suppose i just wanted no more as i though my girl was bit of a washy colour, when i was sorting them as they were all together i had to look twice as shes pale colour i though it was just the light with the rest all been white


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Stone isn't a standardised colour and they can't be shown, so there is no 'correct' colour, they can be anything from very pale to very dark.


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

thank you so the colour can vary greatly then, it was just so i could identify it if i ever saw one again. i was just asking as there is normally some characteristics that make it that colour. such as in lilac and slate guinea's because the shades can be come close the slates are also identified by a blueish tint to skin rather than pink as a rule not as a standardisation though as that is a lot more speciefic depending on type of coat too. i hope make sense i was just looking for the characteristic of that colour. thank you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There will be no undercolour on a stone, they are a self. They are related to the gene that makes creams (ce) and can be shown in other countries I believe, under a different name. They are quite a warm tone rather than greyish and even a dark stone can not be confused with chocolate, which I suppose would be the closest black eyed variety (champagne being the closest pink eyed variety). I have some photos of varying colours of stone that might help:

Pregnant stone satin









Two different shades of stone together:

















Stone satin:









5 week old stone satin (stones darken with age):









Darker stone:









Pale stone:









Dark stone satin:


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

i can't thank you enough that is really helpful and what beautiful mice they are the colour really does vary thank you for the pics


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

> Darker stone:


this one doesnt look like a stone .. it get wight ears, feeds an d schwanz... and also there nose!! it will be an reserve siames!

i think.. stone dont be soooo dark, ist get darker with the age, but not sooo deap!

the tow mices , the are the darker mice also an reserve siamese... its toooooo dark.. and you can see the wight marking an eras nose ans feeds soon.

vivi


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They are all my mice and they're all stone. As with other self colours the white extremities is a 'fault' when you're breeding selfs. Also reverse siamese isn't recognised here, what is it genetically?


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

here with coffee, but i works with ather self coloours too

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... amese.html

stone or bone :?: iwas boring sorry


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Taking into account that no-one seems to know what gene causes it, it seems to me that reverse siamese is simply stone (or coffee or beige depending on where you are in the world), and the white areas are faults that have been exaggerated to 'create' a new variety. Apart from the points being a different colour, reverse siamese always look like stones to me. Some of my doves have white noses and tail points too, but they're definately genetically dove.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

it could be right... i surch the net some ones....mabee i get some more informations...thanks for this command


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I wondered that Sarah - the reverse siamese look like the reject stones if you can call them that :lol: Stone isn't standardised here so they can't be shown. Usually only stone does are kept in order to put back into creams.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Such a shame stone is not standardised here; to me stone is second only to dove. And especially in satin. Your pregnant stone satin doe on the previous page is such a beautiful mouse :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Your pregnant stone satin doe on the previous page is such a beautiful mouse :love1
> 
> Sarah xxx


That's what I though when I saw it. Reeeally beautiful!


----------

